# Mensualisation de 50h



## Zolie (31 Août 2022)

Coucou à toutes.
J'espère que vous avez passé de bonnes vacances.

Jeudi  c'est la reprise ici avec un contrat particulier, je vous sollicite pour être sûre de ne pas faire d'erreurs.

C'est un contrat de 50h par semaine en année incomplète il me semble puisque papa divorcé il m'avait dit à l'entretien que son ex prendra son fils 1 semaine sur 2 pendant les vacances scolaires...

On confirme cela demain.

Mes questions sont :

-Faut-il  mettre une clause sup. à la CCN pour pouvoir mensualiser  avec les heures supplémentaires ?.

-Le calcul est-il bien ? :


43x 45H
x 4 / 12 + 43× 20HS× 5/12  ??

En sachant que je suis à 4€ net et la majoration est de 25%.

En vous remerciant infiniment par avance pour vos lumières !!


----------



## stephy2 (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Il n'y a pas d'erreur ??? 20HS ?? Cela fait pas 50h par sem mais 65h ???


----------



## Zolie (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour 

Oups une grosse erreur oui


43x 45H
x 4 / 12 + 43× 5 HS× 5/12 ??


----------



## stephy2 (31 Août 2022)

Ah oui çà va mieux!
Oui votre calcul est bon si vous êtes sûr de faire les 5 HS toutes les semaines!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour si vous avez l'enfant une semaine sur 2 pendant les vacances scolaires. 8 semaines au total.
Vous avez déjà les dates ? Celà correspond bien à vous même vos périodes de cp ? Qui tombent pile poil avec la maman ?


----------



## Zolie (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour 

Je vais confirmer cela avec le papa aujourd'hui.


----------



## assmatzam (31 Août 2022)

Pour le calcul de la mensualisation ce n'est pas bon

Je vous donne un exemple à adapter avec le nombre de semaines exactes
De p'us les calculs doivent obligatoirement être réalisés sur le brut 

Heure normale 4€ net = 5,1204€ brut 
Heure supplémentaire = 6,4005€ brut ( majoration de 25% du taux horaire brut ) 

La mensualisation 
45 heures x 42 semaines x 5,1204€ / 12 = 806,463 € brut * 0,7812 = 630 € net 

05 heures x 42 semaines x 6,4005€ brut / 12 = 112,00875 € brut x 0,8943 = 100,17€ net

Total net 730,17€ net


----------



## Zolie (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour 
Merci @assmatzam pour ces précisions !!.
Finalement il va me falloir tout refaire le calcul puisque l'on  part sur une année complète. 
La maman aussi aura besoin de moi lorsque ce sera elle qui aura le loulou ...
Et les horaires par jours seront de 9h30 au lieu de 10h ...


----------



## assmatzam (1 Septembre 2022)

45 heures x 52 semaines x 5,1204€ / 12 = 998,478 € brut * 0,7812 = 780,01€ net

2,5 heures x 52 semaines x 6,4005€ brut / 12 = 69,33875 € brut x 0,8943 = 62, 01€ net

Total net 842,02€ net

5 jours x 52 sem / 12 = 22 jours mensualisés 

45 heures x 52 semaines / 12 = 195 heures normales 
2,5 heures x 52 semaines / 12 = 11 heures supplémentaires


----------



## Nanou21 (1 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je me permets d'intervenir car assmatzam, je pense que vous avez fait une erreur ci-dessus.
La postante n'a pas 2.5 heures supplémentaire par semaine mais 5 ;-) donc 5 x 52 x 6.4005 / 12 = 138.6775 * 0.8943 = 124.02 € net


----------



## assmatzam (1 Septembre 2022)

Non @Nanou21
Initialement le contrat prévoyait 5 jours d'accueil de 10 heures soit 50 heures 

Demande qui est passée à 9h30 par jour sur 5 jours soit 47,5 heures hebdomadaire 
Soit 45 heures normales et 2,5 heures supplémentaires


----------



## Nanou21 (1 Septembre 2022)

Autant pour moi, j'étais restée sur les 50h. Désolée ;-)


----------



## Catie6432 (1 Septembre 2022)

Nanou22, on est deux ! Je me suis relu tous les posts. Et en effet ...


----------



## Marjolaine 1 (1 Septembre 2022)

je suis étonnée de l'année complète 
les parents ne prennent surement pas leurs vacances ensemble

apres c'est tout a fait possible d’avoir une année complète ....LOL


----------

